
Ask HN: Is anyone selling their chrome extension? - learntoscale
Does anyone know if there is a marketplace for Chrome extensions? People sell websites and apps that they&#x27;ve given up on all the time and I&#x27;ve seen sites like Flippa and Shopify&#x27;s &quot;exchange&quot;, but I can&#x27;t find anywhere that caters to browser extensions.<p>I want to buy a chrome extension that has modest user adoption and see if I can grow the number of users.<p>For the past year I&#x27;ve been trying to come up with new tech-based business ideas (I&#x27;m a full-stack web developer) but it&#x27;s actually really hard to come up with something that even two people will adopt. And I&#x27;m not getting much experience in scaling something, which I think is a valuable skill to have on my resume for a future job, or for when finally have a good viable tech idea myself.<p>A browser extension would be perfect because I&#x27;m not looking to make money and just want to get some experience scaling a product, without incurring too many costs. Browser extensions don&#x27;t necessarily require server resources unless they&#x27;re hosted, so I can scale a user base without worrying about having to make money to scale up hosting costs.<p>Again, I&#x27;m not looking to buy some massive chrome extension (that would actually be pointless for this), I just need to start off with something that at least has some user adoption (heck I&#x27;ll take 50 users), instead of spending months trying to come up with a fresh idea.
======
mygo
What kinds of extensions are you looking to buy? Anything in particular? I’ve
got a few I haven’t had the time to work on for years but some people are
still using them

